
Show HN: A browser extension that makes switching between tabs easier - dvdvdmt
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/popup-tab-switcher/cehdjppppegalmaffcdffkkpmoflfhkc
======
mrcaramelpants
Nice work with this extension, I like that you've made it quite configurable.
I personally don't like the auto-switch or scroll effect, but it's good that
you added the ability to turn these off using 0 values.

Just a couple of things that I'd suggest to add some improvements to the
extension:

\- One thing that I'd suggest is adding the ability to Alt + Y, but keep the
popup open. This means that you could then do something like navigating the
list with tab/hkjl/arrow keys. Without this functionality, the extension
basically works the same as pressing Ctrl + Tab, but with a rendered list
instead.

\- Another thing that would be cool to add is a search function, so that I can
Alt + Y, type "hn" or "ycom" and the list would be filtered to show
news.ycombinator.com ( also matches the HN ) in the tab title.

Both of these are already available in the vimium extension [1], but would be
kind of neat to just have a standalone extension for this functionality.

[1] [https://github.com/philc/vimium](https://github.com/philc/vimium)

~~~
dvdvdmt
Thank you for your ideas! I have a plan for adding the search and the ability
to focus on the popup and I want to merge them together. I think that
Alt+Shift+Y is not very helpful when you press it the first time, because it
just selects the oldest of the visited tabs. And want it to focus on a special
search item. Here is an image of what I want to do
[https://imgur.com/a/qlfVT0M](https://imgur.com/a/qlfVT0M). So, what do you
think?

------
dvdvdmt
Hello HN!

The Popup Tab Switcher is an attempt to bring the power of your system app
switcher to a browser. The extension shows you a popup with last active tabs
when you press its shortcut (Alt + Y by default). You cycle through them by
holding Alt and pressing Y. By releasing the Alt key you switch to the chosen
tab. This is like switching between apps in Windows (Alt + Tab) and in macOS
(Cmd + Tab).

Also, when you close an active tab, you will be placed to the previously
active one. It is more helpful than the default Chrome's behaviour, which
activates the nearest tab.

You can delegate the default switching between tabs (Ctrl + Tab) to the
extension, see how [https://github.com/dvdvdmt/popup-tab-switcher#replace-
defaul...](https://github.com/dvdvdmt/popup-tab-switcher#replace-default-tab-
switching-behaviour)

Thanks for you time, any feedback is welcome!

------
gitgud
Wow, that's an amazingly polished extension! I couldn't help but sniff out the
[1] github link, and noticed you were using vue.js, I used vue too with my
extension [2] Newsit, check it out to see how you can deploy to both Chrome
and Firefox (as the extension APIs are _almost_ standardised).

The only issue I found, was that the popup switcher doesn't show up on the new
tab page, which makes it a little confusing.

[1] [https://github.com/dvdvdmt/popup-tab-
switcher](https://github.com/dvdvdmt/popup-tab-switcher)

[2]
[https://github.com/benwinding/newsit/](https://github.com/benwinding/newsit/)

~~~
plibither8
The New Tab page is a Chrome-specific page (chrome://newtab). Extensions
cannot run on these browser-specific pages, and are essentially disabled. You
can "forcibly" allow extensions to run on these pages by enabling this flag:
chrome://flags/#extensions-on-chrome-urls

~~~
dvdvdmt
Thanks for sharing the info about this flag, I'll definitely experiment with
it.

~~~
plibither8
No problem, and great extension! :)

------
workingpatrick
Is there a FF version tho?

~~~
moeffju
Firefox has this built-in, no? You can quick-switch to tabs by using sigils in
the AwesomeBar, and you can click the drop-down button in the tab bar to get a
list of open tabs.

